
Show HN: I built a simple to use SMS tool for devs - bochoh
https://smallsms.app
======
bochoh
This uses true SMS providers (no email gateways here) and does so at a pretty
small cost.

------
pcunite
I'm unable to get it to load.

~~~
bochoh
Sorry this should be resolved now!

